# Hypnosis, failed love, failing business or destruction of enemies - 5 hrs results guaranted



## Raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2014)

Went to this villagish town in the evening to get the 70-300 VR and had to commute using the local train which I've very rarely done till today. I overheard a couple of guys talking about this strange holy man called Lal baba, who can remedy all your problems. I was curious and asked them about it, they showed these posters to me pasted all over the train. It would have been infinitely more funny if you guys could read this, but still worth reading with the translations. 
LAL BABA -> the name of the holy/unholy person, baba is a title like Dr. but also means father. Lal means red, but here it's a name. The rough translation to "Red Father" doesn't sound too holistic, so we'll stick with Lal baba for now! 






*Rough Translation:* 
(Rhymed) If you get in touch with Lal Baba,  remedy to every problem will be found.
Hypnosis, failure in love, failing business or marriage, legal battles,  destruction of your enemies or eliminating a third person in your love triangle - quick solution to any of your problems every tuesdays and saturdays.. Fees - Rs 101 (1.68 US $).  Well at least he's cheap!! 

The other two are roughly the same things, the second one is "*Mother Santoshi*" offering the same services and the third one is "*Nitai Acharya(*guru*)"* offering results in 3 hours 











Just felt this was something you guys wouldn't have seen before, at least I didn't.. GN folks!!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 11, 2014)

I remember when these 3 came to me asking for business ideas. I never thought they'd take my advice.

haha nice story though, and thanks for the translations!


----------



## g.a.williams (Sep 11, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I remember when these 3 came to me asking for business ideas. I never thought they'd take my advice.
> 
> haha nice story though, and thanks for the translations!


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 11, 2014)

You know what this posting might lead to?  Guest appearances by the three of them on Dr. OZ.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

So is there a phone number or email address?  Destroy my enemies eh?  Hmmm....

Lol


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I remember when these 3 came to me asking for business ideas. I never thought they'd take my advice.
> 
> haha nice story though, and thanks for the translations!


I'll make sure you get your commissions in time, on a second though I'd rather not take the risk against these people!  


robbins.photo said:


> So is there a phone number or email address?  Destroy my enemies eh?  Hmmm....
> 
> Lol



Yes there are, just add +91 before those big 10 digit numbers.. I don't think they can speak English and pretty sure you can't speak Bengali, so I'm pretty much covered! 

I'd be worried if I were you though!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

It's nice to hear something like this early in the morning 
coffee ?







http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

Coffee? Anytime of the day!! 
where do you find such cute gifs anyway!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> where do you find such cute gifs anyway!


 in my office


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

mmaria said:


> in my office


I haven't even left for the day
All I'll do is browse TPF at the office anyway


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I haven't even left for the day, and it's 11:30 am here
> All I'll do is browse TPF at the office anyway


me too me tooooo!

But I really have to start working, like seriously... I'll start from the easiest task... calling a colleague, checking his computer... and then writing some stuff about non related projects... 
oh... the colleague isn't currently in his office ... me happy


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

mmaria said:


> me too me tooooo!
> 
> But I really have to start working, like seriously... I'll start from the easiest task... calling a colleague, checking his computer... and then writing some stuff about non related projects...
> oh... the colleague isn't currently in his office ... me happy


 
 I can sure relate to it! See, just reached and already my first post of the day..
Got to get some work done now, if I want to get that D7100! 

Although the easier way would probably be to contact Lal Baba, and ask him to hypnotise my manager..


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

Raj, I'm an American.  The first thing we learn is that anyone can speak English, as long as you speak it slow enough and loud enough.   Lol



Raj_55555 said:


> Yes there are, just add +91 before those big 10 digit numbers.. I don't think they can speak English and pretty sure you can't speak Bengali, so I'm pretty much covered!
> 
> I'd be worried if I were you though!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Raj, I'm an American.  The first thing we learn is that anyone can speak English, as long as you speak it slow enough and loud enough.   Lol


Can't argue with that!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 12, 2014)

Destroy your enemies? You mean... CRUSH YOUR ENEMIES!!!!


----------

